# Looking for LED lights to replace headlights on golf cart/ATVs



## 3Cylinders

We have a number of Golf carts and Kawasaki Mules that we use at work to get around and would like to replace our headlights with LEDs. We run with the headlights on all the time to increase our visibility and that won't change. The Mules are burning out the headlights every couple of months and are a pain to change out. I am hoping to find something we can easily order online that will do the same job as the headlights, but better (and hopefully under $50 per set). For daytime visibility, I am looking at LED strips on Amazon similar to the Audi headlight strips. There's a 2 piece set of strips for ~$7.10 with shipping. That way we can save the headlights for when we actually need them to see. To replace the headlights, I am looking at 36W LED Work Spot lights for ~$23.50/each with shipping. They claim 3,000 lumens, but I expect much less. Hopefully they will still work well enough for golf cart speeds.
Any other suggestions that would work better than what I've found? I haven't included links since I don't think they're allowed. Thanks.


----------



## Ann1991ss

*Moderator Edit by Alaric Darconville*
_Non-cogent post_


----------



## SemiMan

3Cylinders said:


> We have a number of Golf carts and Kawasaki Mules that we use at work to get around and would like to replace our headlights with LEDs. We run with the headlights on all the time to increase our visibility and that won't change. The Mules are burning out the headlights every couple of months and are a pain to change out. I am hoping to find something we can easily order online that will do the same job as the headlights, but better (and hopefully under $50 per set). For daytime visibility, I am looking at LED strips on Amazon similar to the Audi headlight strips. There's a 2 piece set of strips for ~$7.10 with shipping. That way we can save the headlights for when we actually need them to see. To replace the headlights, I am looking at 36W LED Work Spot lights for ~$23.50/each with shipping. They claim 3,000 lumens, but I expect much less. Hopefully they will still work well enough for golf cart speeds.
> Any other suggestions that would work better than what I've found? I haven't included links since I don't think they're allowed. Thanks.



I would lean towards reasonably priced, i.e. $30-40\each work lights designed for auto/transport applications. Cast aluminum, thick polycarb lenses, well sealed, wide voltage range operation .... seem ideal for what you are trying to accomplish and would be quite useful at night as well. It's a little outside your budget, but if time is money, you likely want something that will take abuse and last a long time.

Look for ones with a flood beam, 12-24V operation. There are plenty in the $50/pair range, but spending a bit more is warranted. Perhaps some other members can suggest ones they have had good success with.

Semiman


----------



## kingofwylietx

We used SoundOff Signal LED work lights on our atv's. We used to go atv camping with friends and rode for most of the night. 

Here are their 10-36 volt lights, we used the 1000 lumen 10-50 volt version....though it shouldn't matter if on a 12V system. They were very bright and worked extremely well. We chose those because they are waterproof and were manufactured in the USA. The 10-36 V lights are not made in the USA, but they are cheaper (and still above your budget). They are supposed to be 1000 lumen out the front, rather than carryover specs from the LED chip manufacturer. They have very heavy cast aluminum heatsinks. 


http://www.soundoffsignal.com/product/par-36-work-lights/


----------

